

Robot Cops Used as Traffic Police in Democratic Republic of Congo - MyHypatia
http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2015/mar/05/robocops-being-used-as-traffic-police-in-democratic-republic-of-congo

======
shiggerino
“In our city, someone can commit an offence and run away, and say that no one
saw him. But now, day or night, we’ll be able to see him in real time and he
will pay his fine like in all the serious countries of the world,”

Yes, nice going, now everyone will think you're a serious country.

